# Horse has sore back and is dragging back feet



## badgerdog (8 June 2010)

Five weeks ago I called the vet out as my horse was dragging his back feet.  She did flexion tests etc but it turned out he has a sore back.  She gave him 10 days worth of Bute and recommended a physio and to get the saddle fitter out.  The saddle fitter said the saddle had a slight movement in it as my horse had changed shape and recommended a Pro-lite pad.  The physio recommended I lunge him in a Pessoa to strengthen up his back muscles and then ride him for 20 minutes after the first week.  I followed these instructions but my horse was still sore.  

I got a highly qualified instructor to look at him and she thought that it looked like he was putting on a growth spurt as he was croup high (and wasn't when I bought him in December) and advised me to turn him away for a month to allow him to grow and for the soreness in his back to ease.

I think he may have tweaked his back having a tumble during a jumping lesson but can't be certain.  

What would others do.  I keep getting conflicting advice i.e. leave him for a while, get a chiropractor, get the vet back etc.  

He's a 7 yo, TB X Connie.  He's eating fine, looks like he's in good condition and has a shiny coat.  I don't mind what I have to do, I just want to go down the right path.


----------



## Ali2 (8 June 2010)

Don't know what the answer is but just to give my own ongoing experience.  We got my share pony MOTd when I took him on and he has back/saddle fitting issues (and it appears he has done for a while  )  and does square off his back toes.  His current saddle has been causing an issue and he's got no abdominal muscle strength so finds it very hard to carry himself properly and support his back.  Just looking at him standing he looks like he's sticking his belly out and his bum up (try it yourself and you'll not be able to lift your legs much!)  In combination with a saddle that doesn't fit as well as it should he's sore.  He's never really been made to work correctly.  

Physio has treated him and we are now working him for four weeks lunging in a pessoa, longlining (including hill work) and lunging over poles to help get him to strenthen up and carry himself.  Without a saddle and rider he's starting to carry himself and flex his hocks more.  He'll be reassessed and if, after the four weeks, he's not gone back to where he was then he'll have a saddle fitted and go into a months ridden work then be reassessed again.  

I'd've thought the physio should have reassessed before sending in to ridden work?  Are the vet, Physio and saddler working together as a team?  Ours are great and do work like this which is, really, a must.  

I hope you get him sorted


----------



## badgerdog (8 June 2010)

Thanks for your reply.  Your pony sounds similar to mine (weak back muscles, never been worked properly) and it seems like you are getting to the bottom of it.  It's given me a bit of hope.


----------



## UKa (8 June 2010)

hm, I am now trying to sort out long term back issues with my horse. She is being assessed at the hospital with scans (no results yet) - wish I had done it sooner though as the physio route didn't get us anywhere. Maybe get vet out again they can re-assess and maybe refer for a scan at least to rule out anything bad.

 I have done all the lungeing, careful riding, resting, physio, you name it. Now I hope to at least get some better idea of why she keeps being sore...


----------



## Rollin (8 June 2010)

I am really sorry to read your post.

Let me tell you about my five year old CB stallion.  Five years old.  After backing he was reluctant to canter on the left rein.

He has been vetted sound by FIVE vets, incl two Orthopaedic Specialists.  Like you I had so much conflicting advice.  On the advice of my Dressage Trainer we took him to the Vet. School in Nantes where he was seen by the Prof.  an FEI vet.  He agreed with me that my horse had a back problem.  Wait for it!!

Bone chip on C1-2,  Arthritis at C5-6 caused by a fracture which has healed badly.  Kissing spines.  Bone chip on fetlock.  Prof thought injuries aquired as a foal.

One vet said he needed more work to muscle up.  He did flexion tests and watched him lunged and said nothing seriously wrong.

On my experience I would say go to a vet school and get the best advice.  I spent £1200 on vet fees before we found out what was wrong.

Only one person identified a problem with his neck and lumbar spine - an osteopath.


----------



## china (8 June 2010)

my tb is under investigation at the moment with what started out as a sore back, sore backs are usually a secondry pain to something else.he wa showing to be irregular in his striding, the first visit i had he said its muscular, pessoa lunge him for six weeks, get physio done and saddle done, anyway about a month ago he refused to move forward with me on him, completly out of character! so a different vet came out and found he was lame in all four feet, worse infront, so he had bar shoes infront and is improving but hes still lame behind, he has bad sacr-liac pain so has been off for two weeks and vets is back out for a 3rd visit on thursday for possible nerve blocks. he isnt showing any signs of guarding his back as they would for kissing spines so it a secondry pain to comensate for other pain. if he doesnt get better i would get another vet out to take a look. i had the same practice just asked for a different vet.


----------



## badgerdog (8 June 2010)

Rollin said:



			I am really sorry to read your post.

Let me tell you about my five year old CB stallion.  Five years old.  After backing he was reluctant to canter on the left rein.

He has been vetted sound by FIVE vets, incl two Orthopaedic Specialists.  Like you I had so much conflicting advice.  On the advice of my Dressage Trainer we took him to the Vet. School in Nantes where he was seen by the Prof.  an FEI vet.  He agreed with me that my horse had a back problem.  Wait for it!!

Bone chip on C1-2,  Arthritis at C5-6 caused by a fracture which has healed badly.  Kissing spines.  Bone chip on fetlock.  Prof thought injuries aquired as a foal.

One vet said he needed more work to muscle up.  He did flexion tests and watched him lunged and said nothing seriously wrong.

On my experience I would say go to a vet school and get the best advice.  I spent £1200 on vet fees before we found out what was wrong.

Only one person identified a problem with his neck and lumbar spine - an osteopath.
		
Click to expand...

How awful for you, it's like your your worst nightmare coming true, I hope nothing like this happens to me.  He is my one and only horse and I had such high hopes for him - not as a competition horse or anything, just a nice horse to have fun on at local shows.  

UKa - I hope you get to the bottom of your horses sore back.  It sounds like it has been going on a long time.  Good luck with the scans.


----------



## china (8 June 2010)

just out of interest rollin, what was that vet called, i had a talk the other week from an international vet and he told a story very similar! but i cant remember his name?


----------



## Rollin (8 June 2010)

miss_buffay said:



			just out of interest rollin, what was that vet called, i had a talk the other week from an international vet and he told a story very similar! but i cant remember his name?
		
Click to expand...

It was Professor Geoffroy who was no 1 vet at Saumur 3 day event.

My stallion's only problem was he 'camped' stood as if he wanted to pee whenever he was ridden.  The CB temperament is FANTASTIC.  He never bucked refused to work objected to being saddled he just coped.  He is a horse in a million but will never have a competition career.


----------

